# johnson 3.3hp outboard 2-stroke q's



## Incantation (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi there,

Was helping a friend for a few mins with a johnson 3.3hp 2-stroke he bought from a consignment store. He has no idea what its history is.. but the motor was manufactured 11/98, and while the cover looks faded.. the motor itself looks pretty good. 

I've read these are re-badged tohatsu motors and that they are very reliable.. 

Anyway, we troubleshoot(ed) as follows:
- check fuel lines
- new fuel and oil 50:1
- new spark plug
- new ignition wire
- checked for spark.. OK
- compression check.. OK

The kill switch is broken.. so we clipped the two wires running then and stripped them to expose the wire. I suspect that connecting the wires would short the motor and kill it.. but we tried starting the motor with the wires in both connected and disconnected configurations.. nothing

It has just the forward gear and the prop spun freely when pulling the cord.. it wouldn't fire though..

I don't really know what else to suggest.. or try. If anyone could suggest the next few steps I would appreciate it. I suspect it must be the carb.. but confirmation from someone who knows the motor and/or outboard in general would be appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Johnson outboard*

I also have a small Johnson (err, that doesn't sound right!) outboard that I purchased from a consignment store. Remember there is choke that needs to be pulled out to start and then pushed in once it catches. We had to completely overhaul the carb, it was all gunked up. Also cleaned the needle valve, replaced the spark plug and used new gas with the right oil mixture. It purrs like a kitten now and runs fine.

cheers,


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

Get yourself a spray bottle, and spray some fuel/oil mix directly into the carb and see if she'll fire. If you get her to sputter, then it's the carb that likely needs a good cleaning. If you get nothing, then it'll be another issue (but you say you have spark, so she should burp.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I would take out the sparkplug and ground it on the block and see if you have spark


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Carburetor may be gummed up from sitting. If it starts briefly with a shot of starting fluid in the intake, that would confirm its a fuel issue. If so, a carb rebuild (or a new one) may be in order.


----------



## Incantation (Oct 27, 2010)

yea i have the carb sitting in cleaner now.. i don't see what else it could be. think i will buy a rebuild kit for it tomorrow and hopefully that will solve the problem!


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe Mariner, Nissan and Tohatsu are the same engines toady. Johnson has been made by a few companies over the years but I dont know who made them in '98.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

When you strip down the carb pay close attention to the jets and orifices. On the small engines I believe there's an orifice hidden under what looks like a rubber plug. Any crud in these and you're pretty well toast. 

They are easy to miss.


----------



## Incantation (Oct 27, 2010)

^ thanks man.

delite from what i've been told that particular vintage was made by tohatsu..


----------



## Incantation (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok so i cleaned the carb.. soaked it in cleaner, inspected and it's all clean.. no varnish or anything.

And it STILL won't start! But after pulling say 100 times on the starter cord, fuel started dripping out of the exhaust and it was brown in colour. Not sure what this means.. perhaps the colour comes from the inside of the exhaust channel.. 

Stumped now.. :/


----------



## silkscreeners (Apr 10, 2011)

*Motor not starting*

Yes the brown color is just from the exhaust tube! I would recheck to make sure you have good spark. With gas and spark you should get a hint of a cough at least. I would focus on spark.
Brian


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

If all the above suggestions fail, I might try starting fluid instead of fuel/oil mix in carb. Had an evinrude from the 60s that would only start that way, but started reliably at that.

Lastly, carb overhauls and adjustments almost require an artisan's hand to get right. I'm pretty handy with a wrench, but punt that job to a shop. Saves a lot of headache.

good luck, and always remember, its an inanimate object....not a living being determined to taunt and frustrate you with superhuman powers.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

If you have fuel coming out the exhaust, I would guess the engine was flooded, too much choke. Sometimes a spart plug has deposits on it that short out the spark if the electrode gets wet with oil and fuel. If you pushed the choke back in, replaced that spark plug, and given another few pulls, I think it probably would have started. So, change the spark plug, go to full choke, pull her through five times, put the choke back in half way and see if it will start


----------

